# New hay mangers...and other random goat pictures



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We built them new hay mangers and this is what they decide to do...!
Lizzy:
















(yep thats Ruger in the background) 
Buddy & Bob








and buddy just had to show who was in charge








And meet little Sophie!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

How funny! Very nice hay feeders. I especially like that last picture! Sophie has such a cute face!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Too cute! Sophie is adorable


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice. That wouldn't work for my guys, they would be sleeping in it!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! They seem to use them more as toys than anything...
and here are a couple pictures of Ruger that I promised Roger..








and he decided he needed a time out for biting me...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really did get up and turn my head over so they were right side up. I guess that's what I get for asking for pictures lol.I wish he had a little more top in him but i like him besides that.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

haha nice..he is actually fairly solid through his top, but he is a fluffy little thing! I'm hoping if we put him on show feed he's gonna "blossom"


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Maybe it was just the way I had to look at the pix LOL. I think that stripe is whats throwing me off. Caliber has a really nice top in him too, He is really furry. Does he have a nice butt?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah, he seems to have a farily nice round butt on him...i just wish he was wider in his front. Is Caliber wide in his chest area?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I will post a pic I took today on his page in here. I would like him to be wider but he is not bad.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

okay..i feel like Ruger really slowed down when he got banded..but im still not unhappy with him


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I put it up.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

i see that..


----------

